# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Μail Ενεργοποίησης  Λογαριασμού

## giannis64

*Τελευταία καποια μελη επικοινωνουν με διαχειριστές ή με την φόρμα επικοινωνίας του forum, info@bodybuilding.gr  , αναφέρωντάς μας ότι δεν εχουν λάβει το mail ενεργοποίησης του  λογαριασμού τους προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί η εγγραφή τους και να  μπορουν να ανοίγουν τόπικς και να κανουν Posts..
Δοκιμάσαμε να απαντήσουμε σε καποιους από το mail του site και  απορρίφθηκε και αυτό από τους Mail Παρόχους τους , οπότε καταλήξαμε ότι  καποιοι πάροχοι φράζουν αγνωστα μαιλ όπως π.χ. το .@bodybuilding.gr,  παρόλα αυτά αυτοί  οι χρήστες θα ενεργοποιούνται μέσω του φόρουμ.*

----------


## Gun&Roses

Γιάννη παίζει το mail να πηγαίνει στα ανεπιθύμητα μηνύματα ή στα junk mails ή αλλιώς spam mails.. αναλόγως πως το γράφει στον καθένα.. συνήθως έτσι εμφανίζεται.. και εκεί πάνε αυτά με άγνωστες διευθύνσεις..

----------


## giannis64

έχουμε αρκετές περιπτώσεις όπου ούτε και στα junk mail ούτε και στα  spam mail πηγαίνουν.

----------

